
Housing Market Is Raising Serious Red Flags - Deinos
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-10-15/housing-prices-may-have-entered-a-cyclical-downturn
======
burlesona
Interesting take, I have to say it feels on target to me. It’s hard to imagine
how housing prices can go much higher since you need willing buyers for that,
and basically everyone I know now, most of whom have good jobs but aren’t
homeowners, feel that they either can’t afford housing or wouldn’t want to
risk it in what feels like the peak of a bubble to them. That kind of broad
sentiment shift is part of what pops bubbles, so to me the question is just
how widespread that sentiment is.

